# Walnut mill



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2017)

Here's my first effort at the Woodriver brand ceramic mill. The top knob had an S on it, so I turned it down and glued it inside a little piece of ebony. I'm not crazy about the shape of the knob, so I may redo it at some point.

These mills are a lot simpler than the shaftless Crushgrind mechanisms.

C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 8


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 15, 2017)

I like the looks of the mill. If the ebony plug was shorter or maybe integral with the top. But that would make it a 10 1/2 - I see more mills in your future possibly spalted ones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 15, 2017)

I like it as is

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Salt4wa (Jan 15, 2017)

Very very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2017)

Turns out the threads are 10-24, so I just tapped a little piece of African blackwood. I don't need no stinking knobs!

Better?

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2017)

VERY NICE I like it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 15, 2017)

That second knob really makes the overall shape stand out and everything flow good! Man that is nice! I need to get some time someday and try some mills out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 15, 2017)

Great looking mill! I think changing the knob is a good change...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2017)

That came out great. I like what you did to the knob, it pops now. 

Now, tell me about the spalted background in these pics. Is that the prize for becoming a mainlander? (Please say yes! Please say yes! Please say yes!)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Now, tell me about the spalted background in these pics. Is that the prize for becoming a mainlander? (Please say yes! Please say yes! Please say yes!)



If you like spalted silver maple, you're moving to a place where you can likely have all you'd ever want. If you can't find it near KC, you know a guy who knows a guy who can find it a little south of your home base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 15, 2017)

Very nice mill. That's a beautiful piece of walnut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice wood, well turned, and the new finial is an improvement. But I am not a fan of big knobby-topped mills. I like smooth sleek simple curves. (just ask my wife )

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2017)

That's beautiful Doc! The finial change really works well! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 15, 2017)

Like the character of the wood. Think the change in the top improved the looks. Very nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Way cool Doc! Top one looks great, but turning that knob down on top a little makes a lot of difference in appearance. Nicely done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 16, 2017)

The knob restyling was the move I was hoping to see after the first version. Beautiful piece of walnut, the sapwood/light areas drape around it really nice. I've been collecting a fair amount of ppm blanks hoping to do more, they're so much easier than dealing with hollowing, and stuff, and provide a nice way to show off gorgeous woods. The shape is a really good one I think, easy to hold onto for most folks. 
BTW...the tip about making and threading your own top piece opens up a nice way to differentiate matched S/P mills, blackwood for pepper, and holy or other light hard wood for the knob. Some various colored corian scraps would work there to maybe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 23, 2017)

David - That piece of walnut it stunning. The grain orientation draws the eye and distracts you from the knob. That being said the second knob is leaps and bounds better than the first. It really flows with the mill. Very impressive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

